# [ 2011 ] Aldi Supermarket



## billymach4 (Jan 2, 2011)

OK so I have heard about this supermarket but have never shopped there. 

Have never had the chance because it has not been nearby my home. Now I know an Aldi is being built nearby. 

I know this business is affiliated with Trader Joes. We love Trader Joes. 

What is Aldi all about? I know they only take cash. 

Are the discounts that good? 

Please let me know?


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 2, 2011)

*It can vary*



billymach4 said:


> OK so I have heard about this supermarket but have never shopped there.
> 
> Have never had the chance because it has not been nearby my home. Now I know an Aldi is being built nearby.
> 
> ...



Like most discounter stores you have to shop carefully at Aldi and can get good to great deals. They don't have many name brands - more house or off brands - so some can be as good or better for the money as the big guys - while others are an obvious step down in quality. Find the ones that you like and that are at a good price point and it can be a good deal. 

Even things like fresh cherries as an example can be different than the higher priced stores. Aldi apparently carries a lower graded product. While they are certainly edible they aren't quite as large on average and less juicy than the "brand name" stores carry. Is it worth the $1/lb savings? Not to me but not everyone will feel that way. Meanwhile bread is consistently a lower price and every bit as good as the "big boys". So choose the values and you'll do well. If they have enough to make the extra stop worth it is the real question. We shop there maybe twice per month vs at least twice per week at the brand name stores in our area.


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know about the connection with trader Joe's. It is a German company, with mostly their own branded products. They had great German Christmas cookies recently. Their chocolates are great. 

As far as being of less quality, I am inclined to disagree, except for paper products, which I do not ever buy there, as they are flimsy. Canned goods and some dry goods like au gratin potatoes or rice-a-roni type items seem to be less salty, which for me is a plus. 

There is no shelving, and you bag your own goods, as in bring your own bags, or buy them there.

They take debit cards around here.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 2, 2011)

KarenLK said:


> I don't know about the connection with trader Joe's. It is a German company, with mostly their own branded products. They had great German Christmas cookies recently. Their chocolates are great.
> 
> As far as being of less quality, I am inclined to disagree, except for paper products, which I do not ever buy there, as they are flimsy. Canned goods and some dry goods like au gratin potatoes or rice-a-roni type items seem to be less salty, which for me is a plus.
> 
> ...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trader_Joe's

Mentioned the last sentence in the 1st paragraph.


----------



## suesam (Jan 2, 2011)

I know a person who was a semi driver who told me that he dropped off the exact same produce at Aldis as he did at the other grocery stores in the area. 

I shop at Aldis and really have never noticed a difference except for a lack of name brand items......

Sue


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 2, 2011)

In the outer Metro Area of Queens and LI we have a large presence of Waldbaums. Used to be a family owned chain, now owned by A&P. 

In a word they SUCK. No more do we patronize. There are some Pathmarks, Shop Right, Stop and Shop. Then there is " Fairway". Fairway is on the edge of Gourmet. Forgot about Whole Foods. 

The Mrs does a trip to Shop Right, Trader Joes. The here and there we hit the Costco's or Bjs clubs. 

We have the Waldbaums within walking distance, But we drive miles to go somewhere else. 

Hoping that another chain such as Aldi is the death knell of the Waldbaums.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 2, 2011)

The Aldi's by us are really trashy.  I haven't been in one in years.  However, I have been thinking of giving it another try.  Like John said, I remember that they don't carry name brands.  I also don't buy alot of "grocery" items so maybe its not worth the trouble for me?

Interesting topic.  I am a Trader Joe's fan but even though they built one in our neighborhood, I still only go there every couple of months.  I stock up on things I like in bulk.  The rest of the time I prefer our large market with a big variety.

Deb


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 2, 2011)

My husband has been bugging me to go there and I was pleasantly surprised. I purchased for less the same Tropicana Mandarin oranges, the same Compardi tomatoes I like etc. They had better sweet onions then my main grocery store has. The can goods etc.. are all their own brand though from what I could see and didn't purchase any of those. I like the specialty cheese we got. Fresh Mozzarella, Irish Red Leicester cheese, my daughter loved the cocktail rye bread we picked up but oddly they didn't have full size rye bread unless they were just out. I bought a frozen chicken without hormones and have it in the oven now. I didn't see any Trader Joe's items and I would have noticed since I love Trader Joe's but the nearest one is an hour away.  

My grandparents used to purchase all their main groceries there when they were alive but I had avoided it since their deaths years ago. It seemed much better now or perhaps I am a little less jaded about discount groceries.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 2, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> The Aldi's by us are really trashy.
> Deb



Same here.


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 2, 2011)

"Theo Albrecht owns and was the CEO of the Aldi Nord discount supermarket chain. In the US he owns the Trader Joe's specialty grocery store chain. His brother Karl Albrecht owns the Aldi Süd discount supermarket chain. The two chains originally were a single family enterprise until a friendly division of assets in 1960. Aldi Süd operates the Aldi groceries in the United States. So Aldi and Trader Joe's, while owned by the brothers, have separate and distinct ownership and operations."...from Wikipedia, copied from another site. 

The Aldi Nord brand in Germany has a different emblem from the one we see here in the US. 

I love their Meyer Roth chocolates. And their strudels when they have them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2011)

The Aldi near me was a Penn Fruit supermarket when the strip shopping center opened in 1960. It is amazing what was considered state of the art in 1960 is tacky and small in 2011.

I noticed my late dad (and many other seniors) shop there as it is easy to walk around the store, visually open enough to see the exit/entrance & cashiers, close to a developments built around 1960s, and parking close to the store entrance. Sometimes I go there.

Will have to consider it more often due to this thread.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 2, 2011)

I used to shop at Aldi's when I was a poor, just-married college student, but haven't lived where they have one for over 10 years.  They just built one in our town (but in an area that's a bit out of the way).  It looks much nicer than the old ones, but I haven't been in yet to check it out.

From what I remember, there were some really good deals on some things.  Almost nothing name brand.  There was a lot of really cheap, processed foods that weren't that good for you.  Some stuff looked really low-quality, but a lot of it was probably made in the same factories as name-brand stuff.  They charge for bags, but you can grab empty boxes to put stuff in.

I've been anxious to check it out, but just haven't made it over there yet.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 2, 2011)

KarenLK said:


> "Theo Albrecht owns and was the CEO of the Aldi Nord discount supermarket chain. In the US he owns the Trader Joe's specialty grocery store chain. His brother Karl Albrecht owns the Aldi Süd discount supermarket chain. The two chains originally were a single family enterprise until a friendly division of assets in 1960. Aldi Süd operates the Aldi groceries in the United States. So Aldi and Trader Joe's, while owned by the brothers, have separate and distinct ownership and operations."...from Wikipedia, copied from another site.
> 
> The Aldi Nord brand in Germany has a different emblem from the one we see here in the US.
> 
> I love their Meyer Roth chocolates. And their strudels when they have them.



And for an update for those who may not know - Theo Albrecht died this past year - see this previous Tug Thread for Info


Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2011)

We have been several times as we have several close by. We don't usually like to get produce there as we have found that it tends to spoil far faster than the stuff we buy at the regular grocery. My wife likes to get her Arizona Iced Tea there. By far the cheapest place to get it unless Walgreen's or someone else is having a special.

Also, make sure you have a quarter with you if you want to use a cart. You have to put a quarter in the cart to unlock it from the cart in front of it. This helps to keep from having to pay someone to go out and collect carts from the parking lot. Everyone returns their cart to the store front to get their quarter back.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 2, 2011)

We have one nearby and I checked it out a few times.  It reminded me of a Dollar Store - cheap goods at relatively low prices.  I wasn't tempted to buy anything.  My take was that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Dottie (Jan 3, 2011)

pjrose said:


> We have one nearby and I checked it out a few times.  It reminded me of a Dollar Store - cheap goods at relatively low prices.  I wasn't tempted to buy anything.  My take was that you get what you pay for.



We have one about 20 minutes away--a little farther than Sams Club which I also use.  Being only 2 of us, I like getting good prices without having to buy huge amounts.  I have only been about 3 times so far but we will be returning.  I find their prices great, am very pleased with their inexpensive frozen fish and also fresh pork loin.  I have tried a few can goods and have found all tried so far are as good or better than standard brands.  They do have a line of "healthy low cal" foods but it does not have the variety of them as a Walmart or chain store.  The produce here is great but that may vary from store to store and like any other, stay with what looks fresh when you buy.  I was especially pleased with florida 4 lb pack of oranges for $1.19.  I have to agree with that the entire store is not eye appealing, but if you are willing to look past "pretty" you will save quite a bit of money.  A friend complains that everything comes from China.  A lot of it does, but that seems to be true at most places now.  My first visit, I just bought a few things, but finding them excellent, I now return for bigger orders.  I would go more often if it were closer.


----------



## K&PFitz (Jan 3, 2011)

I was skeptical about Aldi for a long time, thinking it was a second rate store.  But I've learned to like it.  

It's still not our primary grocery store, but they have great prices on milk, lower than anyone else, and I have had no problems at all with produce there. However, they have limited selection.  Lettuce is usually heads of iceburg, that's all.   If you want Romaine, you need a real grocery store. 

But if just need milk and two or three other basic things, I'll pop into Aldi.

I like their Fit&Active line of healthier products.  They show the fat, sugar, sodium and calories in big numbers.  You can't miss knowing what your eating.


----------



## shagnut (Jan 3, 2011)

I like their Fit & active yogurt. I always buy my milk there, plus the produce here is very good. I ususally buy bananas, oranges, apples,grapefruit & potatoes.   I really like their hamburger, very fresh & looks just ground, altho probably not but I use it all the time. Their pork chops are good too.  The first time I shopped I couldn't believe all that I got for $25. I wish they had more variety but I shop there and at Harris Teeter (where Kelli works) The only thing I bought that I didn't like was their individually wrapped filet mignons.  shaggy


----------



## thickey (Jan 3, 2011)

Many of the products are brand products in different packaging.  I have been on several food factory tours over the years, and know that many of the brand names and "generic" or Aldi names are packaged at the same place - same stuff.  I personally know a produce distributor in Indianapolis, and he says that Aldi receives the same produce that is offered at several large supermarkets in Indy.  Aldi does not offer as many choices in produce, but what they do offer is the same as you'd get elsewhere.  Many of their canned goods are very good, as are many of their frozen offerings.  I'd say, check 'em out!  You'll soon learn what to buy and not buy.  You can honestly save a ton of money there.  I know from experience.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jan 3, 2011)

asian grocery stores (like h mart and lotte) are great for produce, can be MUCH cheaper (and high quality) than the "average" place

wegmans is also high on quality, love seeing employees trashing bruised/etc produce


----------



## pjrose (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't recall seeing much other than canned/boxed foods, dairy, and odd things like blankets, pjs, and TVs.  I don't remember seeing meat or produce. I think there were just two aisles.  Maybe our Aldi is a min-Aldi - if there's such a thing


----------



## Present (Jan 3, 2011)

*I would never go back unless I had an hour to kill*

I went to the grand opening cause I heard about the Trader Joe's connection, too.  Aldi is nothing like Trader Joe's. Not even close to TJ's!  I thought the cookies and the chocolates were good and pretty cheap.  The spices I initially picked up said "best by 2007" (it was 11/2010!)...and it was all of them (cases and cases on endcaps), not just a random one.  The meat came in those pre-package cartons like Wal-mart.  They had some German cosmetics, ~$3 for facial moisturizers, ~$5 for lipstick.  Ok, nothing too fabulous.  The fruits and vegetables were so-so as far as quality and price.  I definitely agree with the others who said 'low quality' .  Overall it kind of reminded me of a lower end (if that's possible) Neighborhood Market (i.e. Wal-mart supermarket). I agree with the dollar store and little bit trashy descriptions.  I wouldn't go again unless I had an hour to kill and absolutely no other options...


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 3, 2011)

The one I went had Romaine lettuce. I bought a package of three. I don't ever purchase iceberg.


----------



## jkkee (Jan 4, 2011)

We've had good luck with them.  The packaging is less flashy, so in that sense - yep, you get what you pay for.  The product inside is generally the same.  We've had great luck with produce there too.  Always fresh, always MUCH cheaper.  But it's hit and miss on what is actually there.  One week they'll have something and the next week not.  We were shopping there regularly for a few months, but have since moved a bit further and the drive doesn't make it worth it for us, but all this talk makes me think maybe I'll do my shopping there today


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 4, 2011)

Always has the best price for milk in our area. Some good buys, but some below-quality stuff too IMO.


----------



## tchr54 (Jan 4, 2011)

Aldi just recently built a new store in our town and it's right on my way home.  I stop there to get packaged almonds at a good price.  We also buy chicken breasts, chicken thighs, produce, mushrooms, etc.  Since our store is relatively new, it is quite clean and nice inside.  I REALLY like the quarter shopping carts that always get returned to their racks and aren't left in the parking spaces by lazy people.  Try it and I'm sure you will like part of it at least 
Ed and Kay
Clinton, Mo


----------



## geekette (Jan 4, 2011)

we went exactly once.

wasn't keen on paying for a shopping cart as it wasn't "normal", but, fine, we're here, whatever ...

Tiny store, hard to even use a cart.  trashy, picked over, bad looking produce.  no refrigeration, sprayers.   like a farmer's market Second Chance sale!  mostly canned goods and dry goods and very little selection.   

we got the hell out of there and never returned.  exactly the kind of place I would expect to pay 10 cents for a can of beans many years old. 

not the least bit Trader Joe's and the link should scare TJs!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2011)

geekette said:


> we went exactly once.
> 
> wasn't keen on paying for a shopping cart as it wasn't "normal", but, fine, we're here, whatever ...



You don't pay for the cart. It is called a deposit as you get the money back. Though it would be paying for convenience if you forgo your quarter to leave the cart in the parking lot. If that is the case you are likely paying a homeless person to take your cart back to the store front for you.


----------



## shagnut (Jan 5, 2011)

I wish all the grocery stores would do the quarter thing on the cart. It keeps the lazy asses :ignore: frp, not putting them back. At first I was taken aback by the quarter and having to bring your own bags but it was worth it for the prices on the milk & produce.  I don't buy everything there, just the things I mentioned b4.

Kelli really gets pissed off when people don't put the buggies back. She has to go round them all up/ Tonight a group of kids from the school of the arts came in( they are bussed in from school) They leave things around the grocery store & leave buggies everywhere.   shaggy


----------



## donnaval (Jan 5, 2011)

The first time I ran into paying for the "rental" of a shopping cart was about 15 years ago in Italy.  I thought it was a great idea then, and I wish more stores did the same thing here!

When our Aldi's first opened, it was a dirty dump with lousy stuff.  My friend who lives in a nearby town was an Aldi's fanatic and I couldn't understand what she liked.  Then I visited her store--what a difference!  Clean, well-stocked, fresh produce, nothing like the ratty pigpen our Aldi's was.

Then the manager of our Aldi's was fired, and the new manager made our Aldi's into the same nice, modern, place as the one my friend enjoyed.  I've been shopping there regularly ever since.

You can't beat their prices on dairy products--butter, cream cheese, yogurt, etc.  Whipping cream was $1.79 a pint for Christmas baking vs $3.89 for the same quantity in my "real" grocery store.  I love their version of Rotel--same taste, half the price.  Last year when nobody had canned pumpkin, Aldi's had it for .79 a can.  People were buying it and selling it on Ebay!

We love their baby back ribs--usually at least $2 a pound cheaper than other places.  The produce section is extremely limited but extremely reasonable--I can almost always find perfect mushrooms for half the price of the grocery store, zucchini, brocolli, celery, cooking onions, red onions...we probably bought 30 watermelons over the summer, at $2.99 to $3.99 each when grocery stores were selling them for $6.99 or more.  We have great luck with Aldi's produce, but we do eat a lot of fresh fruits and veggies and tend to go through it very quickly no matter where we buy it.

There was a show on A&E (I think) a year or so ago about Aldi's.  They showed how they purchase the exact product as name-brand, but package it into their own brands. 

I just hope they keep this manager for a long long time!


----------



## jkkee (Jan 5, 2011)

The ShopRite near my mom in NJ has done the quarter thing on carts for a long time.  I also think it's great to not have to worry about carts all over the parking lot and dinging your car.  It can be a pain if your not used to it, but she just keeps a spare quarter in her purse at all time.  And wouldn't it be nice to cut down on the number of plastic bags in the landfill by all people bringing their own bags to the grocery store.  I try to do that, but fail at least 50% of the time, was better at it when we were consistently going to Aldi.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 5, 2011)

Alids is here in CT too! When my mother first told me how great the prices were I turned up my nose.  Finally I went and bought a lot of stuff.  My family only liked name brands so I took the labels off when I cooked.  They did NOT know the difference.  A few items we do not care for but most are exactly the same as the markets.  The savings is very good.

Clean and organized is important to me.  The two Aldis near me-one in New Haven and one in Wallingford are clean and well managed.


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 5, 2011)

The only products I do not care for are the paper products...TP, paper towels and napkins. Very flimsy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> We have been several times as we have several close by. We don't usually like to get produce there as we have found that it tends to spoil far faster than the stuff we buy at the regular grocery. My wife likes to get her Arizona Iced Tea there. By far the cheapest place to get it unless Walgreen's or someone else is having a special.
> 
> Also, make sure you have a quarter with you if you want to use a cart. You have to put a quarter in the cart to unlock it from the cart in front of it. This helps to keep from having to pay someone to go out and collect carts from the parking lot. Everyone returns their cart to the store front to get their quarter back.



I now go to Aldi at least once a week. Milk and eggs are always cheaper than any other grocery store. Also get cheese there, they have a great Parmesan Reggiano. Also like their cauliflower, lettuce, mushrooms and broccoli. Avocados are always a dollar, far cheaper than anywhere else. Though I have to give them a few days to ripen completely. I am not a fan of their roma tomatoes though, they seem to always go bad within a few days. Also usually buy their raw frozen shrimp. Have also bought their bacon and turkey bacon as well as roasted peanuts. Can't beat the prices.

Every once and a while you may stumble across a gem. On one visit they had a bunch of Bel Gioioso Mascarpone Cheese tubs. I usually get these at either Walmart or Kroger for $3.50, they had them for $1.99.I bought their last three tubs. I now check every time I go now but have never seen them again.


----------



## normab (Dec 5, 2013)

I have one about 20 minutes away.  I only go there if I'm in  the area.

Like others have said, you have to try stuff to see what works for you.  I like their baking stuff (flour, sugar, etc), their nuts, dried fruits, dairy products.

Not sold on their produce or frozen stuff or canned goods.  But I like what I do get there.

It is not supposed to be like TJ's, birds of a different feather.

I say try it and decide for yourself....


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Enjoyed Reading This*



suesam said:


> I know a person who was a semi driver who told me that he dropped off the exact same produce at Aldis as he did at the other grocery stores in the area.
> 
> I shop at Aldis and really have never noticed a difference except for a lack of name brand items......
> 
> Sue



I have some inlaws that claim the fish is so bad where I used to work that their cat wouldn't even eat it so instead they go to another local store and pay double for the fish.  The funny part is the same delievery person has told me it is the exact same fish.  Perception:  pay lots more and get something better.  Reality:  you are a sucker if this is you.

Bart


----------



## TF865 (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone in upstate NY can attest that if you live within any reasonable distance from Wegmans you are ruined for any other grocery shopping venue


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 5, 2013)

tfranklin said:


> Anyone in upstate NY can attest that if you live within any reasonable distance from Wegmans you are ruined for any other grocery shopping venue



My NJ friend, IreneLF swears by Wegmans…I just wish I had a Trader Joes closer then 1 hour away.


----------



## persia (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah but the Aldi's I've been in don't certify that the milk isn't rBST contaminated.



ondeadlin said:


> Always has the best price for milk in our area. Some good buys, but some below-quality stuff too IMO.


----------



## KCI (Dec 7, 2013)

Went to local Aldi's today...10 minutes from home.  Got grapefruits for .25 per, best buy locally and I live in FL.  Romaine lettuce is far cheaper than Publix and Walmart. Bananas same.  I go there regularly but I am careful what I choose to buy.  You have to look everything over carefully to make sure it has not already spoiled.  I enjoy the savings but would not do my whole grocery shopping there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2013)

KCI said:


> Went to local Aldi's today...10 minutes from home.  Got grapefruits for .25 per, best buy locally and I live in FL.  Romaine lettuce is far cheaper than Publix and Walmart. Bananas same.  I go there regularly but I am careful what I choose to buy.  You have to look everything over carefully to make sure it has not already spoiled.  I enjoy the savings but would not do my whole grocery shopping there.



I would agree. Definitely can't do all our shopping there, but it is a great place for select items. I also remembered that we love their Haselnut Spread, like Nutella but only $1.99 instead of $3 or more and tastes pretty much the same.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 8, 2013)

*I love Aldi*

This was the first store I looked for when moving to NC.  They built a new one just up the street. 

Great produce pricing, even the same "brand" such as Chiquita bananas and other name brand oranges, etc. 

Delicious German chocolates.  European cheeses, specialty items (such as household kitchen appliances - I have several), deep fryer, three container warmers, butterball turkey fryer, hand mixer, European coffee maker, you get my drift....  All backed by their two year, no questions asked guarantees.  I haven't had to return anything.  Plus, I always check the items online and Aldi is usually half the price for the same quality.

Wonderful seasonal decorations, gifts, toys, plants.  Look at their holiday catalog.  Brie cheese, almond and cranberry chicken salad. Seasonal tools, gardening things, bulbs cheap for the garden.

I usually always buy their Fage yogurt, almond milk, half and half, eggs, organic baby lettuce, avocados in season, those small oranges at Christmastime...

Wines are very good and cheap.  Similar to what you see at Trader Joes. They have a Winking Owl that is comparable to TJ 2 buck chuck wine, which won blind taste test awards.

Their facial products were a surprise. I read about how they won European awards, so went for a try.  Loved the facial moisturizers.  Loved them a lot at $4.  Then they disappeared. Folks were selling them on ebay for $20+. I had my friend go to the Aldi in Pittsburgh, buy me a bunch and send them to me.  One jar at $4 sure beats $30 for the name brands. 

I buy soooooo many things at aldi first.  Then what I can't get I go to the main Harristeeter, Publix, etc for the rest. 

There are many Aldi fans on the web with their own reviews of products and suggestions. One post I read the other day from an Aldi newbie said something like this, "My husband wanted me to go and I was reluctant.  So we went.  We filled up the cart. I estimated we bought about $200 worth of goods.  I almost fainted when the cashier said $58.97!!!  Now we go regularly and have seriously cut out grocery bill."

I can relate. I went to Harris Teeter when they had triple coupons. I saved up a bunch of coupons. I bought the coupon things 3x discount.  I spent $114.  I barely had two bags worth.  Never again will I waste time on clipping coupons when I get the same or better brands at Aldi with their guarantee.  Quality is great. 

Try their chocolates.  Try their Fit and active brands.  Go for the crackers and potato chips.  Like Kruncher potato chips, go for the Aldi brand - fabulous.

I could go on and on.  I tried to get my friend to try it.  She is a food snob and said "I went once and will never go again!"  I asked her where she shops and she said Walmart groceries!!!


----------



## persia (Dec 8, 2013)

Aldi in Australia has a $2 deposit, so $0.25 is cheap...


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Try their chocolates.  Try their Fit and active brands.  Go for the crackers and potato chips.  Like Kruncher potato chips, go for the Aldi brand - fabulous.



I have started buying their Choceur chocolate. Milk chocolate with and without almonds. That stuff is great! I bought some of the Schogetten Alpine Milk Chocolate that is individual pieces. It isn't nearly as good as the Choceur . So smooth and creamy. They do have a great selection of chocolate.

This week they also have some Fusia wok sauces on special; General Tso, Sesame Teriyaki, and Orange Ginger. Haven't tried them out yet, but looking forward to stir-frying some chicken with peppers, onions, an broccoli over rice. Will see if it was a good buy at $1.69.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Mandarin Orange Chicken*

I found a new product today. I suppose this is similar to the same Trade Joe's product, but I actually like it better. We had the Fusia Mandarin Orange Chicken for dinner tonight. It is simply the chicken in tempura with sauce, so I also cooked up some peppers and onions in my wok and added it all together at the end and piled it on top of some home made fried rice. It was very good. Very similar to the Trade Joe's, but I liked the batter coating a little better on the Fusia from Aldi.

Good thing I liked it because I bought three bags of it along with three bags of the General Tso's.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes, I shop at Aldi, also. I like the variety of stuff - it changes all the time. Aldi has brought out Bottom Dollar Foods ... the 2 stores are about 1.5 miles from each other. Bottom Dollar appeals to the coupon and big containers people where Aldi seems to go for the "less is more if it tastes better". We are hoping the Aldi store stays and the Bottom Dollar store goes dark (but it is a brand NEW building) and the Aldi store was built as a grocery back in 1964 in the than NEW strip shopping center. 

So odd, Aldi is where the Penn Fruit grocery store was ... and I always thought as a kid, that was such a BIG store with some many things. A&P built a free standing store across the street (about 1970) and then Penn Fruit became "Ladder World" ... I worked there one summer.


----------



## mav (Dec 12, 2014)

For years when we would go to Germany in the summer I would buy and bring home POUNDS  of the Choceur large dark chocolate candy bars with hazelnuts that I loved from Aldi's. Now that they are in the USA I can buy them whenever I want . It sure saves on the weight in the luggage  on the flight home


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 15, 2016)

*OMG Aldi now accepting major credit cards*

I walked in to one of our local Aldi stores today to a big sign in the front vestibule that read "OMG Aldi now accepting major credit cards". I was truly shocked! I had just stopped at a different location on the way home from work the prior day and they were still cash and debit only. This store apparently started accepting Visa, Master Card, Discover and American Express on March 1st.


----------



## KarenLK (Mar 16, 2016)

They also have a big line of gluten free products.


----------



## mav (Mar 17, 2016)

Mandarins are on sale this week in our area $2.39 a bag. I am buying and eating TONS of them , very sweet.  They also have bags of hazelnut pralines for $2.99 a bag, yummy


----------

